# How to get more MEOW coupons?



## Lightspring (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't know if I missed this, but I really want more items from Harvey. Is there any way to get more MEOW coupons? Thanks!


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 4, 2016)

You can't get any more coupons until the timeframe for your town initiatives expire. 2 of them, worth 1 or 2 tickets, should expire tomorrow and the other 2 Monday. You'll have to wait until then. 

Alternatively, if you have side characters, play with them because they have a set of different initiatives.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2016)

If you TT. You can grind for them by getting them from Wisp everyday. Its faster than doing every other thing you would do. Just remember to look after your villagers if you dont want them gone.

Of course, if you don't TT, you can follow the all the initiatives you get in 7 days if you start on Monday. 6 for the blue ones, and 21 for the red ones. Add them all together and you get 27. You can also get MEOW coupons for playing the game, Desert Island Escape. You can get it by fortune cookie, or by the Villager Amiibo.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2016)

If you TT. You can grind for them by getting them from Wisp everyday. Its faster than doing every other thing you would do. Just remember to look after your villagers if you dont want them gone.

Of course, if you don't TT, you can follow the all the initiatives you get in 7 days if you start on Monday. 6 for the blue ones, and 21 for the red ones. Add them all together and you get 27. You can also get MEOW coupons for playing the game, Desert Island Escape. You can get it by fortune cookie, or by the Villager Amiibo.


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh, how do I found out the challenges and who do I talk to?


----------



## mayortash (Nov 4, 2016)

Go to your TPC and it'll have the list of incentives there. You only get this if you've done the update though.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 5, 2016)

If you have any amiibo figures, scanning them once a day will give you 5 coupons straight away. I made quite a lot of them yesterday by tt'ing and scanning figures. Seems like it would take a long time to save them up the 'proper' way, I'm just very impatient


----------

